# Free Black Spanish (Lenoir) Vines



## BARBQ (Mar 30, 2012)

These were grown from cuttings for a couple of month. They have good roots and I turned them upwards and put them in a planter. Probably about 100 of them. If anybody wants some to plant let me know. I dont want them to go to waste. 

*Must go to a good home


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 30, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Deezil (Mar 30, 2012)

I believe he mentioned Houston, TX in another thread...

Edit: Yep


----------



## BARBQ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry, got busy after I posted. NW Houston - Cypress TX to be exact. The smaller box below is actually blanc du bois. Probably have about 20-30. The blanc are from the original ones brought from Florida to Texas. Not sure on the Lenoir.


----------



## Justintime (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd be interested if they are available.


----------



## BARBQ (Apr 5, 2012)

i still have some left. Probably

70 black spanish (lenoir)
40 blanc du bois

pretty much all of them have bud breaking with leaves now


----------



## LanMan (Apr 5, 2012)

Will they do well in KY?

Since they are native to TX probabily not. Sorry should have looked before speaking


----------



## Justintime (Apr 10, 2012)

*Lenoir grapes*

Would you ship some to me in North Texas?


----------



## captainl (Apr 10, 2012)

I would be interested in a couple if you still have some. I'm in the woodlands. Are you going to be around this week? Thanks in advance. 

Mike


----------



## TouronVineyards (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll take a few. I'll pay for the shipping to San Antonio. Let me know


----------



## calebawilson (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll take some if you still have some I'm in Katy just let me know


----------



## BARBQ (Apr 16, 2012)

I got 20 left. PM me if your intrested. They are leafing good with all this rain. Sorry dont have much extra time to do shipping and paying so anybody local.


----------



## Jah_Son (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd LOVE some!

We have a great growing summer coming up here, and I can't find anyone with vines!


----------



## texaswinemaker (May 22, 2012)

I would absolutely love to adopt some of your cuttings! I'm locate in Spring. Please contact me at your convenience!


----------



## BARBQ (May 24, 2012)

texaswinemaker said:


> I would absolutely love to adopt some of your cuttings! I'm locate in Spring. Please contact me at your convenience!


 
just sent you a PM. I work in spring so we can meet. The ones I got left are grown up now. Leafing pretty good. I lost some of them, since I had to focus onthe vineyard more.


----------



## stdkls28 (May 24, 2012)

Im in Katy, TXk do you have any Blac Du Bois left? I have been huntin some!


----------



## BARBQ (May 30, 2012)

stdkls28 said:


> Im in Katy, TXk do you have any Blac Du Bois left? I have been huntin some!


 
sorry no cuttings for blanc left. Ive got about 10 black spanish that are in a planter box. They are grown up now.


----------

